
The Growing Menace of Data Hoarding - xplenty
http://www.datanami.com/2016/06/13/growing-menace-data-hoarding/
======
vertis
I sort of expected/hoped this would be about personal data hoarding rather
than companies hoarding. Most big companies (and more so in tech) have at
least some data warehousing strategy to deal with how data is handled so I'm
not sure that 'hoarding' is even the right term for most companies.

